
Hierarchical Deep Reinforcement Learning vs. Montezuma's Revenge - dontreact
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.06057
======
dontreact
The authors were able to do well on one of the few games previously too
difficult for Deep Reinforcement learning. The agent finds subgoals based on
object detection.

~~~
dontreact
Here is a gif of a few runs [https://goo.gl/3Z64Ji](https://goo.gl/3Z64Ji)

